# Water Treatment EBooks



## عثمان الراوي (25 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
Water Quality & Treatment Handbook 
by American Water  Association ​ 







http://ifile.it/cqfnpj/gigapedia__0070016593.rar​



*Water Treatment Plant Design (McGraw-Hill Handbooks) *
by *American Water Association, American Society of Civil Engineers *​ 


 
http://rapidshare.com/files/114398362/Water_Treatment_Plant_Design.zip​ 


Introduction to Potable Water Treatment Processes 
by *Simon Parsons, Bruce Jefferson *​ 



 

http://ifile.it/x348feq/1405127961.rar​ 


Cost Estimating Manual for Water Treatment Facilities 
by *Susumu Kawamura, William T. McGivney *




​ 
http://ifile.it/2we8ibd/cevassdfwe0471729973.rar​ 



The Nalco Water Handbook 
by *Frank N. Kemmer *​ 





​ 
http://ifile.it/nk28v4d/nawaha.rar​


----------



## أهل الحديث (25 أكتوبر 2008)

جزيل الشكر على ماقدمت
وللمزيد يمكنكم زيارة المكتبات الهندسيه

الله الموفق


----------



## م.فاروق (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*كفو*

السلام عليكم 
والله كفيت ووفيت وآني أشهد انك خيّالها فتحية لك:75:


----------



## حسام ح (26 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مهندس وعد (7 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء اخي العزيز


----------



## حمز محمد (8 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور يا اخي عثما ن


----------



## eng.mor (8 نوفمبر 2008)

thank you man


----------



## صلاح صالح مهدي (10 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك:20:


----------



## صمت العيون (28 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لكن الكتاب الاول لم استطيع تحميله هل بالامكان ارشادي الى الطريقه الصحيحه جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## عثمان الراوي (28 نوفمبر 2008)

عند الضغط على الرابط سوف يضهر لك موقع ifile.it
ثم ابحثي عن Request Download Ticket واضغطي عليه
سيضهر لك شاشة جديده ابحثي عن " تنزيل" واضغطي عليه 
ثم تضهر لك شاشة التحميل الاعتيادية


----------



## صمت العيون (30 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وفقكم الله


----------



## حيدر مهدي محمد (17 ديسمبر 2008)

الى الأخوة في ملتقى المهندسين العرب سمعت من أحدكم أن اذا مهندس أراد كتاب فليعطينا أسمه وISBN بتاعو وأنا بأمس الحاجة لهذا الكتاب
Integrated Design and Operation of Water Treatment Facilities

More details
Integrated Design and Operation of Water Treatment Facilities
By Susumu Kawamura
Published by John Wiley and Sons, 2000
ISBN 0471350931, 9780471350934
691 pages
فأرجو مساعدتي في تحميله


----------



## dr.azza (23 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا علي هاته المجموعه الرائعه من الكتب القيمه


----------



## ارهينيوس (23 ديسمبر 2008)

واللة ما قصرت يعطيك العافية


----------



## أبوالمنذر (4 يناير 2009)

بعض الملفات نجدها .rdr وهذه صعب تشغيلها - نرجو افادتنا في كيفية تشغليها - ملف Nalco لم استطع تنزيله - ارجو المساعدة كذلك


----------



## أبوالمنذر (4 يناير 2009)

ملفات .rar كيف يتم تشغيلها


----------



## mohandes wa7sh (4 يناير 2009)

السلام عليك

أخوي مشكوووووور على جهدك


----------



## ارهينيوس (4 يناير 2009)

تمام مشكورواللة


----------



## [email protected] (2 أبريل 2010)

*water treatment plant design*

السلام عليكم
أخي الكريم شكرا علي مجهودك ولكن هذا الكتاب مهم جدا ولا أستطيع أن أجدة ولقد تم حذفه من الرابيد شير رجاءا تحميله مره أخري
في انتظار الرد 
جزاك الله خيرا *

Water Treatment Plant Design (McGraw-Hill Handbooks) 
by American Water Association, American Society of Civil Engineers ​ 


 
http://rapidshare.com/files/114398362/Water_Treatment_Plant_Design.zip​ الملف تم حذفة من لي الرابيد شير
رجاءا تحميلة مرة أخري 

جزاك الله خيرا
*


----------

